# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή και φωλιά για gouldian

## dwra92

Εχω 2 θηλυκα gouldians και ενα αρσενικο μεσα στο ιδιο κλουβι. Σε λιγες μερες που θα τα βαλω φωλιτσα, πρεπει να χωρισω τα πουλακια? Να αφησω ενα θηλυκο μονο μεσα? Και αν ναι ποιο απο τα 2? Εχω δει οτι ερωτοτροπει και με τις 2.. :/ Και η αλλη μου απορια ειναι σχετικα με την φωλια.... Διαβασα πολλες διαφορετικες εκδοχες για το ειδος της φωλιας και μπερδευτηκα... Ποια ειναι η καταλληλοτερη... ?

----------


## lagreco69

> Εχω 2 θηλυκα gouldians και ενα αρσενικο μεσα στο ιδιο κλουβι. Σε λιγες μερες που θα τα βαλω φωλιτσα, πρεπει να χωρισω τα πουλακια? Να αφησω ενα θηλυκο μονο μεσα? Και αν ναι ποιο απο τα 2? Εχω δει οτι ερωτοτροπει και με τις 2..


Θα αφησεις μαζι ενα ζευγαρι!! και αυτην που προτιμαει περισσοτερο!! *Οδηγίες αναπαραγωγής*

Για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα (ζευγαρώνουμε ένα ζευγάρι σε εσωτερικό χώρο), χρησιμοποιούμε ένα κλουβί τύπου κιβωτίου που να είναι το λιγότερο 60cm μακρύ. Θα πρέπει δε να χρησιμοποιείται ένας μηχανισμός για την επιμήκυνση της ημέρας κατά 11 ώρες το λιγότερο και να έχομε μια σταθερή θερμοκρασία στο δωμάτιο των πουλιών περίπου 19 °C, όλα τα κλουβιά θα πρέπει να είναι τοποθετημένα σε ένα περιβάλλον με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο κίνηση εκ μέρους μας για να ελαττώσουμε την αναστάτωση των πουλιών. Συνιστάται η τοποθέτηση ενός σουπιοκόκκαλου ,εξωτερικές ταΐστρες τύπου σωλήνα και ποτίστρες που εύκολα να γεμίζουν με νερό. Να τοποθετούμαι δύο κλαδάκια απέναντι το ένα από το άλλο, ένα μικρό δοχείο για να κάνουν μπάνιο , και μια φωλιά τοποθετημένη κοντά στην κορυφή μιας γωνίας του κλουβιού. Από την εμπειρία μου γενικά στα πουλιά, εκείνα που αισθάνονται ασφαλή είναι και αυτά που μεγαλώνουν τα πουλιά τους στην φωλιά χωρίς πρόβλημα. Η χρήση ενός μισάνοιχτου κουτιού για φωλιά με βάθος περίπου 5 cm ή ενός πλαστικού κορμού με τρύπα όπως της φωτογραφίας είναι ιδανικό για επιτυχημένη ανάπτυξη των μικρών από το ζευγάρι μας .Τοποθετήστε μια μικρή ποσότητα υλικού για το χτίσιμο της φωλιάς(ίνες κοκκοφοίνικα είναι πολύ καλό υλικό) μέσα στην φωλιά και το υπόλοιπο σε ένα σημείο που να μπορούν εύκολα να τα μαζεύουν. Θα πρέπει συνεχώς να τροφοδοτούμε τα πουλιά με υλικό για την φωλιά τους μέχρι να σταματήσουν να μαζεύουν άλλο. Ποτέ να μην χρησιμοποιείται τρίχες ή συνθετικά υλικά . 
Ταΐστε τα πουλιά με καλής ποιότητας τροφή ( pellets και σπόρια) συμπληρώνοντας με αυγοτροφή. Όταν τα ζευγάρια είναι έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή, η άκρη του ράμφους του αρσενικού γίνεται έντονα κόκκινη ,τραγουδάει πιο συχνά και προσπαθεί να προσελκύσει το θηλυκό με μια επίδειξη που περιλαμβάνει χαμήλωμα του κεφαλιού -, γρήγορα τινάγματα του κεφαλιού ,μετά σταματάει όρθιο και χοροπηδάει πάνω –κάτω στα κλαδιά κελαηδώντας στρέφοντας την ουρά του προς το θηλυκό. Όταν το θηλυκό είναι έτοιμο για αναπαραγωγή, η άκρη του ράμφους της γίνεται μαύρη( ή κόκκινη ή πορτοκαλί εάν είναι κιτρινόσωμα ) και εάν δέχεται το αρσενικό, μιμείται την επίδειξη του. Τα ζευγάρια που έχουν κάνει δεσμό συχνά κάθονται κοντά το ένα με το άλλο ,απομακρύνοντας τα άλλα πουλιά και βάζοντας τις ουρές τους το ένα στο άλλο. Βάζουμε το αρσενικό στο κλουβί του ζευγαρώματος πρώτα και του δίνουμε λίγες μέρες καιρό για να προσαρμοστεί .Εάν δεν πλησιάζει την φωλιά, φωτίζουμε την είσοδο για να το προσελκύσουμε να μπει μέσα. Μετά που το αρσενικό θα έχει δείξει ενδιαφέρον για την φωλιά, βάζουμε το θηλυκό. Το ζευγάρωμα συνήθως γίνεται μέσα στην φωλιά. Εάν όλα πάνε καλά ,το θηλυκό θα αρχίσει να γεννά (ένα αυγό κάθε μέρα),και αμφότερα τα πουλιά θα αρχίσουν την επώαση μετά το τρίτο ή τέταρτο αυγό ή όταν έχει αφήσει το τελευταίο αυγό το θηλυκό. Κατά την διάρκεια της νύχτας το θηλυκό συνεχίζει την επώαση ,ενώ το αρσενικό κοιμάται κοντά στην είσοδο ή στην κορυφή της φωλιάς . Και τα δύο πουλιά παίρνουν μέρος στην επώαση κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας,και επίσης και τα δύο ταΐζουν τα μικρά. σχετικο αρθρο Gouldian Finches






> Και η αλλη μου απορια ειναι σχετικα με την φωλια.... Διαβασα πολλες διαφορετικες εκδοχες για το ειδος της φωλιας και μπερδευτηκα... Ποια ειναι η καταλληλοτερη... ?


Εδω υπαρχει σχετικο αρθρο Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς

----------


## ria

θα χρησιμοποιησεις τον κλειστο τυπο φωλιας εξωτερικη και πλαστικη και για υλικο ινες κοκκοφοινικα..τα gouldians ειναι ιδιορρυθμα πουλια και γι αυτο θα χρειαστει να τα παρακολουθεις λιγακι αρχικα..αν δεν εχεις ασχοληθει ξανα με αυτο το ειδος θα σου ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για πρωταρηδες..θα λαβεις πολλες απογοητευεσεις αλλα μην το βαλεις κατω ευκολα καποια στιγμη θα σε αποζημιωσουν..τα πουλια αυτα συνηθως μετα το 1-2 ετος της ζωης τους θα σου χαρισουν απογονους οχι γιατι δεν μπορουν απλα ωριμαζουν καλυτερα σεξουαλικα και εχεις μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες..το περιβαλλον που τα εχεις ειναι εξωτερικο ή εσωτερικο..το αρσενικο θα δεθει με ενα απο τα 2 θυληκα θα δοκιμασεις αρχικα με το ενα και αν δεις οτι το ζευγαρι δεν δενει τοτε θα βαλεις το αλλο θυληκο..μπορει να ερωτοτροπει με τις 2 αλλα δες ποιο θυληκο του δινει μεγαλυτερη σημασια...επισης διαβασε τι προετοιμασια χρειαζεται να κανεις για την αναπαραγωγη τους διατροφη κτλ..εγω θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις το ζευγαρι μαζι να γνωριστουν και να μην βαλεις φωλια ακομη...ειδικα αν σκεφτεσαι να τα αφησεις εξω θα εχεις θεμα!

----------


## dwra92

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα αρθρα ηταν κατατοπιστικα.... Θα χρησιμοποιησω την φωλια-κουτι μαλλον που ειναι και μεγαλυτερη.... πρεπει να βαλω κατι μεσα στο κουτι ομως?? γιατι τις ινες που θα τις ''πλεξουν''? να βαλω κατι σαν ''καλαθακι'' ?

----------


## ria

ριξε εδω μια ματια :         http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post449304

----------


## dwra92

Ωραια...Τελεια! Ευχαριστω πολυ.... απλα επειδη υπαρχει περιπτωση στο πετ σοπ να μην βρω τσοχα(μενω σε μικρη πολη και εχουμε μονο ενα πετ σοπ) τι μπορω να βαλω στην θεση του?

----------


## ria

μπορεις να βρεις το καφε νημα αντι για την τσοχα..υπαρχουν επισης και e-shop οπου μπορεις να παραγγειλεις απο κει!

----------


## ponak21

Εχει δικιο σε αυτο που λεει η Ρια, το αρσενικο θα δεθει με το ενα  θηλυκο....παρατηρησε σε ποια κανει περισσοτερο επιδειξη.Το θηλυκο κατα  τον χορο να ξερεις μπορει να τον ακολουθησει να κανει το ιδιο ή θα  σηκωσει εκεινη την στιγμη την ουρα της.....αλλα γενικα θελουν χρονο.  Ειναι σημαδια οτι τον θελει και αυτη.Το βασικοτερο ηρεμια οχι αποτομες  κινησεις (απο προσωπικη εμπειρια) μην πλησιαζεις πολυ κοντα συχνα στο  κλουβι,μονο οταν ειναι  απαραιτητο.Δεν πειραζει γενικα να σε βλεπουν στο  χωρο.Ειλικρινα πλεον θεωρω πιο ησυχα τα gouldian παρα τα zebra.Να  φανταστεις εμενα το 1 ζευγαρι ξεκινησε να κανει φωλια μεσα στην μεγαλη  τροφοθηκη 1-2 μερες και το παρατησαν ,εβαλα μεσα νημα στην πλαστικη  φωλια και αρχισαν μεσα εκει να φτιαχνουν τωρα.Ωραιο παλι ειναι στο  σταδιο που χτυπανε τα ραμφη τους (φιλιουνται).Φοινικα τους εχω εγω σα  νημα. Αυτο που βλεπω οτι γενικα για να κανουν κατι θελουν τον χρονο  τους.Τα εχω εσωτερικα, απεναντι απο παραθυρο.Και μιλαμε οτι ειναι πιο  νεα, τα πιο μεγαλο ζευγαρι  που εχω τιποτα, δεν εχουν ακομα διαθεση για  ζευγαρωμα.Οποτε δεν ξερω να σου πω πιο ειναι ακριβως το μυστικο.Παντως  αυτα που σου λεω ειναι η εμπειρια μου, θελουν παρατηρηση και υπομονη.Αμα  κανουμε και το πρωτο μας αυγο θα σας το πω!!!!

----------


## dwra92

ευχαριστω πολυ ρια  :Happy:  πανο φιλιεται και με τις 2 ο μεγαλος εραστης  :Stick Out Tongue:   χαχαχα.... στην αρχη νομιζα μαλλωνανε και τρομαξα αλλα μετα ειδα καλυτερα και καταλαβα!  :Happy:  ωραια ωραια.... ελπιζω αν εχω καποιο προβλημα η απορια οταν με το καλο βαλω τις φωλιτσες να μου δωσετε κι αλλες διευκρινησεις :d μεχρι τοτε θα προσπαθησω να καταλαβω με ποια παιζει κατι  :winky:

----------


## dwra92

υπαρχει προβλημα αν ο αρσενικος ζευγαρωσει με την μαμα του?? ισχυει η αιμομυξια στα πτηνα??????  :Embarrassment:  :/

----------


## jk21

η αιμομιξια ισχυει αλλα τα προβληματα αν η αιμομιξια δεν γινει αναμεσα σε αδερφια και δεν συνεχιστει στις επομενες γεννιες ,για μια φορα μονο ,οταν δεν γινεται αλλιως ,ειτε για καποιο λογο θελουμε να κρατησουμε καποιο χαρακτηριστικο κληρονομικο  ,μπορει να γινει .σπανια εως καθολου ,στην πρωτη αιμομιξια εχουμε προβληματα .στις επομενες αυξανουν αποτομα (απο οσο εχω ακουσει .δεν το εχω επιχειρησει )

----------


## dwra92

Ειναι η μια απο τις 2 θηλυκες που εχει μεσα το κλουβι... Με την αλλη που δεν εχουν συγγενεια δεν ασχολειται....μονο λιγο στην αρχη.... Ολο με την μαμα του πειραζεται και το βραδυ κοιμουνται διπλα-διπλα....  Ειναι η πρωτη και η τελευταια φορα που θα τα βαλω...Θα τα χωρισω μετα αν ειναι ετσι  :winky:

----------


## ria

δωρα εχεις δοκιμασει να τον χωρισεις με την αλλη και να απομακρυνεις απο το οπτικο του πεδιο την μαμα του??????? δεν χανεις κατι να κανεις μια δοκιμη ...ισως δεις διαφορα και ασχοληθει μαζι της αν δεν βλεπει την αλλη θυληκια!!!!!

----------


## dwra92

Περσυ τα ειχαμε χωρισει ετσι οπως θελαμε εμεις.. Και η θηλυκια(οχι η μαμα του,η αλλη που τον βαλαμε μαζι) εκανε και τα 6 ασπορα...! Υπεθεσα οτι τα εκανε επειδη εβαλα την φωλια...(???) Δεν ξερω τι να πω.... Γι'αυτο ρωτησα φετος αν γινοταν να τα βαλω να δουμε ποιο θα επιλεξει ποιο :/ Πιστευω να μην εκανα βλακεια.... Ελπιζω να εχω μικρουλια αυτην την φορα  :sad:

----------


## dwra92

Παιδιααααα.......Πηγα στο πετ σοπ να παρω τσοχα για την φωλια και μου ειπε οτι δεν πρεπει να τα βαλω τωρα να ζευγαρωσουν επειδη ειναι σε πτερορροια... Οταν του ειπα οτι εχουν τελειωσει απο πτερορροια μου ειπε ακομα χειροτερα γιατι ειναι εξασθενημενα... :/ Μου ειπε να τα βαλω Ιανουαριο... Με μπερδεψε,γιατι εγω εκανα και την προετοιμασια και αυριο θα τα εβαζα.....Τι να κανω?????

----------


## lagreco69

Δυστυχως ο κυριος στο pet shop τα ειπε σωστα!! ποτε τους τελειωσε η πτερορροια τους?

----------


## dwra92

Εχει περιπου 15 μερες :/ ..... Επειδη μου ειπαν να τα βαλω μεσα Σεπτεμβρη γι'αυτο τα εκανα προετοιμασια και εγω... Ποτε να τα βαλω δηλαδη??

----------


## lagreco69

Δηλαδη εαν καταλαβα καλα! στην πτερορροια τους, αντι να τους κανεις διατροφη πτερορροιας!! με αυξηση σε αμινοξεα, πρωτεινη και ασβεστιο, εσυ τους εκανες διατροφη για αναπαραγωγη. ο οργανισμος τους οποσδηποτε δεν ειναι ετοιμος ακομα για αναπαραγωγη, εγω θα τα αφηνα τουλαχιστον 3 μηνες να συνελθουν. και μετα απο την αρχη 40 ημερη διατροφη για αναπαραγωγη απο Ιανουαριο με το καλο!!! ξεκινας.

----------


## dwra92

Τα εχω ετσι κι αλλιως μεσα στο κλουβι αυγοτροφη και σουπιοκοκκαλο για ασβεστιο... 15 μερες εχει που τελειωσε η πτερορροια οχι που ξεκινησε... αφου ντυθηκαν εντελως αρχισα να τα κανω προετοιμασια οχι ενω ηταν σε πτερορροια...... Πρεπει να βαλω κατι παραπανω στο κλουβι τους τωρα για να ενισχυσω τον οργανισμο τους μετα την πτερορροια η οχι?

----------


## lagreco69

Η διατροφικη προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη ειναι στις 40 ημερες αυστηρα και μετα βαζουμε φωλια. αφησε τα να ηρεμησουν για ενα τριμηνο, φτιαξε τους και αυτη την αυγοτροφη Αυγοτροφή για παραδείσια, σουπιοκοκκαλο ηδη εχεις, φρουτα, και νιφαδες βρομης. σχετικο αρθρο Διατροφή των Παραδείσιων Πουλιών

----------


## dwra92

Ευχαριστω πολυ  :Happy:  Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κανω αρκετα λαθη :/ Δεν εχω ασχοληθει ξανα , ειμαι πρωταρα  :sad:  Οποτε το αναβαλλω για Ιανουαριο... Την προετοιμασια να την ξεκινησω τον Ιανουαριο και να τα βαλω αργοτερα η να την ξεκινησω πιο πριν και Ιανουαριο να βαλω την φωλια??? :/

----------


## lagreco69

Να περασει το τριμηνο! να εχει συνελθει ο οργανισμος τους απο την πτερορροια. απο 15 Ιανουαριου βαλε μπροστα την διατροφη, τηρησε την για 40 ημερες! και μετα βαλε φωλια!! ολα θα πανε οπως τα θελεις και θα δεις νεοσσους!!!!

----------


## dwra92

:Happy0030:  Αχ μακαριιιιιιι.... Ευχαριστω πολυ για ολααααα

----------


## ponak21

Κοιτα ειναι βασικο το θεμα διαθεσης του ζευγαριου.Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο  ειναι εφικτο για τον Ιανουριο.Χωρις να σε απογοητευσω γενικα τωρα ειναι η  εποχη τους (η καλυτερα τωρα ξεκινανε, χωρις παντα να ειναι απολυτο  αυτο)καπου διαβαζα σε ενα ξενο αρθρο για αυτο το θεμα.Ειδικα με τις  πρωτες βροχες και την πτωση της θερμοκρασιας ξεκινανε το ζευγαρωμα.Οταν  θα μου πεις ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο και με τις "καταλληλες συνθηκες" ολα  ειναι εφικτα.Εγω χωρις να κανω κατι καινουριο, ειδα οτι μολις αρχισε να  πεφτει η θερμοκρασια αρχισαν να παιζουν μεταξυ τους και δοκιμασα και  τους εβαλα φωλια.Μην νομιζεις οτι με το που θα βαλεις  θα τρεξουν να την  φτιαξουν την φωλια...αλλα και παλι το καθε πουλι γενικα δεν μπορεις να  ξερεις τι θα κανει.Εχω δει πολλα πραγματα διαφορετικα απο αυτα που  διαβασα.Εσυ γενικα βοηθα τα και δωσε και αυγοτροφη , και  βιταμινες.Ετσι  και αλλιως αν η θηλυκια δεν ειναι σε "καλη κατασταση" δεν προκειται να  ζευγαρωσει.Ειναι πολυ βασικο αυτο.Θα δεις και τις μυτες τους οταν ειναι  σε κατασταση ζευγαρωματος, της θηλυκιας μαυριζει εντονα στα αρχεγονα ενω  του αρσενικου παιρνει το χρωμα του κεφαλιου του.Τωρα αν και σε 1 μηνα  τα δεις και παιζουν ή θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν και τα εχεις και συ βοηθησει  διατροφικα μην θεωρησεις οτι δεν πρεπει να ζευγαρωσουν γιατι ειναι  νωρις.Αν δεν θελουν αυτα και δεν νιωθουν καλα, πιστεψε με οτι και να  κανεις παντα με φυσικους μεθοδους δεν θα ζευγαρωσουν. Απλα παρατηρησε το  ζευγαρακι σου και θα δεις ....

----------


## dwra92

Χρησιμες οι συμβουλες σου Πανο και σ'ευχαριστω.... Τα βλεπω να παιζουν και να πειραζονται η αληθεια ειναι αλλα πιστεψα αυτο που ειπες... οτι δεν θα τα βαλω οπως και να χει γιατι δεν ειναι η εποχη τους... Αυτα που ειπα παραπανω ομως? Δηλαδη....Το οτι δεν εχει πολυ καιρο που περασαν την πτερορροια και επισης δεν εκανα την καταλληλη προετοιμασια 40 ημερων που ανεφερε ο Δημητρης? Δεν θα τα εξασθενησει εντελως?? Δεν αντιλεγω σε κανεναν απο τους 2 σε καμια περιπτωση απλως ρωταω γιατι δεν ξερω... Και εχω την διαθεση να μαθω  :Happy:  Θελω πολυ να ασχοληθω!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ponak21

Κοιτα παν μετρον αριστον.Οπως αναφερθηκα, στην περιπτωση που το πουλι (και ιδιαιτερα ) το θηλυκο και μιλαω για τα gouldian δεν ειναι καλα δεν θα ζευγαρωσει.Και ιδιαιτερα αυτα.Το να τους δωσεις αυγοτροφη και βιταμινες, οχι απολυτα για να τα "τσιτωσεις" για ζευγαρωμα δεν ειναι κακο.Αν τωρα σου δειξουν σημαδι οτι θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν, το δοκιμαζεις.Επιβαρρυνεις το πουλι αλλα αναλογισου οτι μεχρι να ερθει σε "φαση ζευγαρωματος " θελει το χρονο του.Μην περιμενεις οτι πχ σε 2-3 μερες ζευγαρωσε.....Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ζευγαρωσουν αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο!Το να του παρεχεις καποια πραγματακια δεν θα του κανουν κακο,ακομα και μετα απο αυτην την κατασταση.Μην τα πιεσεις εγω εννοω.Το αν σου κανουν 1 ολοκληρωμενη γεννα με το καλο, και αυτο δεν ειναι θεμα ανησυχιας, πιστεψε με.Το να τα βαλεις απο αυριο, να τα πλακωσεις σε βιταμινες κλπ για να τα φερεις σε κατασταση ή να δοκιμασεις και 2 ή 3 γεννα ναι θα ειναι αρνητικο για την υγειας τους.Μπορεις να τα παρατηρεις να ξεκινησεις σιγα-σιγα και να χεις στο νου σου οτι σε κανα μηνα μπορει να ζευγαρωσουν, μπορει και ομως οχι.Να χρειαστει περισσοτερο διαστημα, δεν χανεις το να ξεκινησεις να προσπαθεις σιγα-σιγα απο το να αφησεις να περασει καποιο διαστημα και ξαφνικα να αρχισεις καθε μερα πχ αυγοτροφη.Αν τωρα θεωρεις οτι εχουν επιβαρυνθει τοσο πολυ απο την πτερροροια που το βλεπεις και δεν θες να τα ζευγαρωσεις τοτε αλλαζει.Εσυ παντα κρινεις, γιατι εσυ ζεις το ζευγαρι σου καθε μερα.

----------


## dwra92

Ευχαριστω ξανα... Οχι δεν τα βλεπω να τα εχει επηρεασει τοσο πολυ η πτερορροια.. ειναι πολυ ζωηρα  :Happy:  οπως ειπα και πριν αυγοτροφη και σουπιοκοκκαλο εχω συνεχεια.... την αυγοτροφη την τρωνε παρα πολυ το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν το εχουν αγγιξει καν! Θα δω σε κανεναν μηνα απο τωρα πως θα ειναι τα πραγματα και βλεπουμε... Πρεπει να βαζω στο νερο τιποτα? Τους παρεχω φρεσκο καθημερινα κι αν οχι μερα παρα μερα σιγουρα...Κατι αλλο μεσα σε αυτο? και αν ναι τι και ποτε να βαζω....

----------


## ponak21

Το σουπιοκοκκαλο καποια στιγμη θα αρχισουν να το τσακιζουν....ειδικα το θηλυκο.Πιστεψε με και μενα που δεν το αγγιζαν καθολου,πριν αρχισουν το ζευγαρωμα το τσιμπαγαν.Επιπλεον το τσαμπι με το κεχρι κοκκινο ή κιτρινο το λατρευουν.Μαλιστα ο αρσενικος το λατρευει και ως παιχνιδι.Τωρα για το φρεσκο νερο ειναι μια χαρα.Αν τους εχεις δωσει βιταμινες για την πτερορροια εισαι ενταξει, δεν χρειαζεται ακομα να τους δωσεις κατι για το ζευγαρωμα! 1 φορα την βδομαδα γενικα λενε και τα παιδια δινουμε πολυβιταμινουχο.Ετσι και γω γενικα κανω.Σε αυτο εσυ ξερεις και με την διατροφη που τους κανεις....μην παιρνουν γενικα στοιχεια παραπανω απο οτι πρεπει.Δωστους χρονο και θα δεις θα σε ανταμειψουν.Δεν χρειαζεται αγχος, αλλα υπομονη ειδικα σε αυτα τα πουλια.
Κατι αλλο παραδειγμα οταν τους ειχα φως ,οταν αρχιζε και σκοτεινιαζε( οχι για πολλες ωρες) δεν τους αρεσε....οτι παιχνιδια ερωτικα τα καναν το πρωι, μετα απλα ηταν δραστηρια.Οποτε και σταματησα να το κανω για να μην τα ενοχλω πολυ.Διαβαζα προσφατα σε 1 σελιδα για gouldian οτι θελουν πολλες ωρες υπνου/ξεκουρασης για να εχουν ισορροπια στην υγεια τους.

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν δεν τρωνε το σουλιοκοκκαλο! να τους το τριβεις μεσα στην τροφη και στην αυγοτροφη, με εναν παλιο τριφτη. το νερο τους εαν δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να το αλλαζεις καθε 12 ωρες! γιατι τοτε ειναι που χανει και ολα τα πολυτιμα στοιχεια του!! και πραγματικα μετα δεν ειναι ποσιμο, να το αλλαζεις καθε ημερα. φτιαξε τους την αυγοτροφη που σου παρεθεσα στο post # 20 που ειναι για παραδεισια!! και απο εκει θα παρουν ολα τα στοιχεια που χρειαζονται. κανε τους επισης και μια πλουσια διατροφη με φρουτα και λαχανικα, σου εχω επισης αρθρο στο ιδιο post. δεν σου συνιστω πολυβιταμινες και ετοιμα σκευασματα! σε καμια περιπτωση, απο την στιγμη που υπαρχουν τα αρθρα στο forum και μπορουμε να τους προσφερουμε μια φυσικη διατροφη και ενδυναμωση του οργανισμου τους.

----------


## dwra92

Ααα! Καταλαβα καταλαβα....Ωραια....Θα το τριψω αν ειναι !!!Τα αρθρα για τις συνταγες τα εχω σημειωσει θα τα κανω...Οσο για το νερο ναι καθε μερα το αλλαζω...Πολυυυ σπανια μερα παρα μερα...Τωρα καθε 12 ωρες νομιζω δεν ειναι εφικτο επειδη πηγαινω στο τει αλλα θα το προσπαθησω  :winky:  Οποιαδηποτε αλλη παρατηρηση και συμβουλη ειναι δεκτη!

----------

